#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-14
<letsrock> hi
<letsrock> Hi....any ideas why dropbox shows just a crossed icon now on mate panel
<letsrock> Hi....any ideas why dropbox shows just a crossed icon now on mate panel?
<centricubane> is this channel live...can't see any post...sorry new here
<centricubane> guys...is this channel alive
<centricubane> having a dropbox issue
<centricubane> =-O
<letsrock_> Hi
<letsrock> list
<letsrock> INFO
<centricubane> hi
<Guest17639> i am in mate 16.04 & need to know how do i bring the command box up (right hand corner) ?
<blackcarch> have someone here ?
<alkisg> 84 persons in this room
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vintle> Hello all, anyone have any advice on the intel 8260 (rev 3a) ?? I bought a system76 rig and cant get the wifi to come up.loaded firmware version 22.361476.0 op_mode iwlmvm but NetworkManager still says device not ready.
<ATT> hello
<ATT> anybody knows how to install ubuntu mate 16.04 on a bananapi and then move it from sd card to sata harddisk? I tried to make partitions, format, mount, tar copy everything, change /tmp/boot/cmdline.txt into ..../dev/sda1 ... but it wont do it, it will boot from sd card
<ATT> uenv.txt only contains eth adress of eth0
<abdo> Does Ubuntu 16.1 mate support supermicro motherboards
<sixwheeledbeast> i don't see why not
<Luzbel112> alguien?
<Luzbel112> someone speak spanish?
<Luzbel112> i have a small problem
<pavlushka> !ask Luzbel112
<pavlushka> !ask | Luzbel112
<ubottu> Luzbel112: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pavlushka> Luzbel112: or
<pavlushka> !spanish | Luzbel112
<ubottu> Luzbel112: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Luzbel112> doesn't matter, the problem is...
<Luzbel112> the notebook he pc when entering and wake suspension passes from AC to battery and need reconnect the cable
<Luzbel112> no is a big problem but is
<Luzbel112> hateful
<pavlushka> Luzbel112: I guess its the power adapter issue, I had it with my old ones, so replaced with a new power adapter.
<Luzbel112> no es problem of power adapter
<Luzbel112> only happens when hibernates and awakens
<pavlushka> Luzbel112: but if it's possible for you to test the Adapter with some other device, that would help
<Luzbel112> only happens when hibernates and awakens
<pavlushka> Luzbel112: and your "lsb_release -rd" in paste.ubuntu.com please
<Luzbel112> ok, let me see
<Luzbel112> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23476286/
<pavlushka> Luzbel112: and the "uname -a" please on paste
<Luzbel112> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23476357/
<pavlushka> Luzbel112: and you are facing this problem since install or last upgrade or when?
<Luzbel112> mmm...the install
<pavlushka> Luzbel112: can you give us a paste of "acpi -V" and "lspci -nnk"?
<Luzbel112> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23476480/
<Luzbel112> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23476484/
<pavlushka> Luzbel112: and before this OS install, with other OS/distro, the issue was absent?
 * pavlushka just double checking before suggesting Luzbel112 to file a bug under mate-power-manager.
<Luzbel112> it worked perfectly
<pavlushka> Luzbel112: and one more thing, can you paste the "systemctl status upower.service"?
<Luzbel112> oki
<Luzbel112> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23476702/
<pavlushka> Luzbel112: and you might take a look at here, http://www.gamespot.com/forums/pc-mac-linux-society-1000004/samsung-rf510-dies-when-running-games-28520034/
<Luzbel112> oki
<Luzbel112> i dont play game in this notebook, only write and read papers
<pavlushka> Luzbel112: look at the issues please
<pavlushka> it says it has a POS EIAJ-4 jack issue
<pavlushka> reported two people at least
<pavlushka> Luzbel112: you can file a bug under mate-power-manager and lets see.
<Luzbel112> oki, :).  thank you soo much for you time
<Luzbel112> i love this distro y only is that small problem nothing more
<pavlushka> Luzbel112: me too, <3 MATE
<Luzbel112> :D
<mati> Hi, I've question what should I put into sources.list when I want to use mate in virtualbox, any clue?
<mate|69785> Hello there if anyone has used Private Internet Access VPN with Ubuntu MATE 16.04.1 do you know if I can just download the ubuntu version from the main PIA website??
<hrodrigues> hello you all, can someone explain me how do I acced the monitor settings on ubuntu mate ?  sorry I am newbiw in the "linux world".
<robert__> hello
<user_> hi! I go away.
<mate|69785> Test sorry just making sure I'm connected
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-15
<jsphillips86> I can't access my android phone with caja. Works in nautilus in gnome. Any fix?
<mate_> hi
<aundhe1m> Evenin'
<sixwheeledbeast> Any know why desktop icons for Ambient-MATE theme are of varying sizes in the latest update?
<bb> hello
<DarkPsydeLord> alo
<ouroumov__> flexiondotorg: hi. There's a bounty label to add on github: https://www.bountysource.com/issues/3757122-search-replace-by-regular-expression
<ouroumov__> Thanks
<ouroumov__> Btw I don't know if it's just me but their plugin is kind of messing up the page
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-16
<blue_cheese> hullo
<blue_cheese> anyone alive?
<sixwheeledbeast> maybe
 * sixwheeledbeast looks around the room at 84 zombies
<ouroumov__> 83 zombies
<mate16> zombificated
<ubuntu-mate> hi. If i download package with nvidia driver through synaptic, can i, while offline install driver with GUI "additional drivers"?
<asfhasoifhsafh> hi. If i download package with nvidia driver through synaptic, can i, while offline install driver with GUI "additional drivers"?
<asfhasoifhsafh> hi. If i download package with nvidia driver through synaptic, can i, while offline install driver with GUI "additional drivers"?
<fn2> asfhasoifhsafh, please don't repeat yourself, if someone is available and willing to help they will.
<asfhasoifhsafh> ok i have some tea.
<asfhasoifhsafh> <icedwater> i see that Additional Drivers download it to place: /var/cache/apt/archives. So i think i can do it offline later!
<asfhasoifhsafh> exit
<shrihari> Hello, I am running Ubuntu Mate 16.04.1. Yesterday, I installed iBus for typing in regional language using m17n package. iBus loads at startup, in right-top panel. When I select other input method, and try to type anything, nothing appears on screen whichever is the application running. Please help me in figuring out how to make iBus input appear on the screen.
<arjarjun> hello
<arjarjun> any contributor here
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jbo> Hi there! I'm running plain ubuntu 16.04, and I'd like to install Pix (the X-fork of gthumb). Where is it packaged? Is ubuntu-mate-dev/xenial-mate the right PPA?
<alkisg> jbo: I don't see any packages named "pix" there: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xenial-mate
<jbo> yeah - it's this: https://github.com/linuxmint/pix
<alkisg> If it's related to linuxmint, maybe it's not related to mate...
<alkisg> And you should be asking in #linuxmint instead
<jbo> the whole mate project works under the mint github
<alkisg> Meaning? https://github.com/mate-desktop/
<alkisg> Where's mint there?
<jbo> Oh, ok -- it must just be tte X-Apps
<jbo> *the
<jbo> well - I'm going to try building it from git
<alkisg> If linuxmint has it, they probably distribute it in some of their own repositories, so ask in #linuxmint
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: are there any thoughts for officially shipping mate-desktop 1.16 to xenial? (e.g. from the mate-xenial ppa...)
<flexiondotorg> alkisg, Yes.
<flexiondotorg> It seems fine. Just one theme regression in mate-terminal.
<christian_> Hola
<DarkPsydeLord> hola
<max__> ttqa22
<max__> sup
<mate|68695> Hello all! I'm kinda new to this all Ubuntu Mate thing :) I have just one issue: My intel (integrated) Graphic Card is used, instead of my ATI RADEON MOBILITY 5470
<mate|68695> Is there a way to resolve it
<mate|68695> im ready to donate to whoever resolves it
<sixwheeledbeast> Hardware > Addition Drivers ?
<tier> hey
<tier> does any body know if its possible to install kodi on arm processor
<tier> ubuntu mate
<tier> seen they didnt support it but that was back in 2013
<tier> man this sucks # prob have to get rid of ubuntu mate
<tier> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/tutorial-activate-opengl-driver-for-ubuntu-mate-16-04/7094
<tier> might be worth a shot incase any1 ini here wondering the same
<ubuntu-mate> hi all
<jason_> Bonjour
<jason_> Je suis incapable d'installer PlayOnLinux
<jason_> I'm not able to install PlayOnLinux or wine on Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<dnichk> Quick question: fresh 16.10 install, and for some reason when installing Telegram (from the welcome screen), I can only launch it via `sudo /opt/telegram/telegram`. And that is even with my user having permissions. Similar issue with the ubuntu-mate-welcome app as well. Anyone run into this?
<dnichk> erg - think it is policy kit.
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-17
<geoffrey> Hi guys
<geoffrey> I have a question with gnome 2
<geoffrey> I'm using mate on a thinkpad at 1080p
<geoffrey> and the icons and everything are just to small on this small screen
<geoffrey> is there a way to make the icons and text larger without dropping the resolution
<geoffrey> hi
<sepji> hi guys
<afdsfsadf> can i uninstall mate-panel package?
<mardonio> oi
<gunawan> test
<kosmas> Hello, I have a question. Anyone here?
<asfasfasf> hi. do i need check swap partition on bad-blocks?
<NikLP> heyo, ages ago I updated my 14.xx to 16.04 and my sound settings and everything associated with audio completely disappeared and now I can't alter anything apart from vol up/down which is a bit of PITA, any ideas how I can get that back without reinstalling the whole damn OS which I'm on the verge of doing?
<NikLP> I don't know *anything* about audio in ubuntu/linux and am very scared of pulseaudio as every time I look at anything to do with it I hear bad things about stuff breaking
<NikLP> aside: also if anyone has clues about how a beginner might start with Ardour DAW (which makes heavy mention of JACK, which is going to mess up PA...) I'm all ears. Though I'm always logged in, I'm not here for that much longer this evening.
<asfasfasf> Ha-Haaaaaaa...
<asfasfasf> <NikLP> try #ubuntu.
<sourav> hello
<sdfksdfk> wew!
<sdfksdfk> I just installed ubuntu mate
<sdfksdfk> and the performance hit is MASSIVE
<sdfksdfk> This is coming from windows 7
<swift110> hey all
<niipac> test
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-18
<cbpi> hello all, is anyone here using ubuntu mate on a pi 3? I am having some VNC woes and could use some help
<ubuntu-mate_> Hi I am new to Ubuntu Mate. Tried installing Canon IR2420L printer. After installing the driver from Canon site, the printer /copier does not respond. pl help.
<alkisg> Hi, you can also try in #ubuntu as this issue is not specific to the desktop environment that you use
<ubuntu-mate_> I earlier tried in Ubuntu and failed to install the printer. Moved to Ubuntu Mate hoping to find a solution. thanks.
<juliani_> hnd568itzitzdtiztujxfdszhgkiöpäü#
<juliani_> dumm?
<lisaz> julia?
<lisaz> wo bist du?
<NikLP> heyo, ages ago I updated my 14.xx to 16.04 and my sound settings and everything associated with audio completely disappeared and now I can't alter anything apart from vol up/down which is a bit of PITA, any ideas how I can get that back without reinstalling the whole damn OS which I'm on the verge of doing?
<NikLP> there's nothing in the control panels or anything, and "sound settings" is merely a dead link in the panel.
<zjarguz> how to open chrome on desktop
<zjarguz> where is my Opera which I installed from
<mate|36584> Hello everyone- I am in dire need of help. I am stuck withing distro upgrade (16.04 LTS to 16.10) while installation. What should I do so as not to ruin my computer..
<mate|36584> upate: the installation window froze and forced me to cancel installation process
<mate|36584> can't start ubuntu update program again...
<daniel> opa
<Guest14489> boa tarde, sou novo no linux, acabei de instalar o ubuntu mate, e estava querendo aprender como baixar novos temas, tentei uns tutoriais na internet mais não estão funcionando
<Guest14489> alguma dica?
<DanielWS> hi, someone here??
<DanielWS> I'm a new linux user, I need some help with ubuntu mate themes
<DanielWS> Can somebody help me?
<sixwheeledbeast> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DanielWS> whois Mmike
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-19
<White_Light> why was 4.8.9 released before upstream released 4.8.9
<White_Light> that doesn't appear to make any sense, am I missing something?
<r4y> I am running an older tower that I can get Ubuntu 10.04 on a different hard drive to work with where the graphics card can do 3D graphics and tv-out with s-video through nvidia settings. I am running Ubuntu Mate on that same tower right now and I want to get tv out, but I don't care to get 3D graphics to work. How do I do that?
<r4y> I found this, but I wasn't sure about how things would work differently than before, but I have never messed with these before from this link:
<r4y> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<r4y> I am going to leave this window open and go visit with other people for now, so I will likely not respond, but any input as to what tutorials online for setting up Ubuntu Mate for this would be a step in the right direction versus wondering which method might work and not being sure, because I feel stuck.
<r4y> I meant different ways would be great, as there are likely to be many ways perhaps.
<eightfold> hi
<eightfold> i wonder how i can change the window title color
<eightfold> i KNOW i've done this before, because i have a screenshot of it
<eightfold> https://i.imgur.com/DUOHIba.png
<eightfold> that shows how i changed the default baby blue to something darker
<eightfold> i can't, for my life, find how out how to do that again!
<eightfold> i think there might have been a "color" tab in customize
<eightfold> but no longer...
<eightfold> like so: https://i.stack.imgur.com/VYl3N.png
<eightfold> has this wonderful feature been removed?
<ouroumov_> eightfold, in 16.10 yes it's removed
<ouroumov_> Actually it can't be implemented in GTK3+ apparently
<eightfold> ouroumov_: ouch, ok
<eightfold> so, editing the themes?
<ouroumov_> Yeah I think
<ouroumov_> I'd like to know the recommended way to go about this too
<eightfold> http://askubuntu.com/a/760249
<eightfold> perhaps
<eightfold> "But it still wasn't enough for me, because progressbars and checkboxes remained green. Then I found the gtk-3.0/assets folder. There, I had to manually change the color of every single greenish asset with Gimp. I used the Hue-Saturation tool with the following parameters:"
<eightfold> argh...
<eightfold> ok, i'm messing about with the themes...
<eightfold> copied a theme to ~/.themes
<eightfold> there's a Radiant-MATE file in the root of the themes dir of this theme
<eightfold> BUT (strangeness)
<eightfold> when i look at the dir from the terminal it's called index.theme
<eightfold> wtf
<eightfold> how does this strangeness happen
<eightfold> when i try to rename it to Radiant-MATE-mine.theme it's not loadable
<eightfold> how do i change the name of the theme in the appearance > theme picker
<eightfold> ?
<eightfold> i don't want duplicate names
<eightfold> that's why i'm messing around
<alansun> somebady here
<masnell> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<TwoNotes> Is there no 16.04.1 release for Raspberry Pi?
<chuckwebb> Hello. Any ideas on how to set different DPIs for seperate monitors? (just added a 4k monitor to a multimonitor setup)
<Guest39223> how do I change my menu to the advanced version
<chuckwebb>  Guest39223: control centre -> MATE Tweak -> panel -> enable advanced menu
<Guest39223> Thank you chuckwebb
<chuckwebb> you're welcome :)
<pi_> raspberry pi 3 no sound hdmi
<pi_> help
<sirivxx> anyone from the u.k in here
<sirivxx> anyone from the u.k in here
<mate|17036> hi i have Ubuntu 16.04 and the mate software wants me to update the OS.  It seems stuck,  and keeps asking me for authentication for some packages.  should I just download the latest Ubuntu over the old ones if the update fails?
<mate|17036> wonders if this is the best option for me?
<nomic> maybe ..
<nomic> you should try to do a complete installation, to get 16.10
<nomic> its because you have existing configuration
<mate|17036> if its dual boot, just install over it?
<nomic> you should m aybe ask on the forum (ubuntu, mate foru ms) isn't always busy here
<nomic> it gives you an option of installing to a partition
<nomic> it offers upgrade - its not compulsory
<nomic> 16.04 is still in support
<nomic> 16.10 is not a long term support release
<nomic> stick with 16.04
<nomic> April 2019
<nomic> end of support for 16.04
<mate|17036> oh the problem i am having is it downloaded 185 mb,  but keeps asking to authenticate when it gets to 135 mb  and it wont go further
<nomic> its the most stable lts
<nomic> apt-get upgrade upgrades packages, not the OS
<mate|17036> well it runs ok without the updates, just saying it seems stuck
<nomic> when you type sudo apt-get upgrade?
<mate|17036> no the mate software is doing this, says one update and tells me its size
<nomic> i dunno - ask on the forum
<nomic> screenshot
<nomic> show them
<nomic> where it stops
<mate|17036> so sudo apt-get upgrade is the command I should try in terminal?
<mate|17036> so I am not dependant on the ubuntu-mate software?
<mate|17036> I will try that instead, thank you
<mate|17036> its asking for a reboot now.  hmmmm
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-20
<mattwj2002> hello all
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> I have ubuntu mate installed on my new server :D
<mattwj2002> it is not a production server or anything...just a home server I am playing with
<mattwj2002> I have a wierd issue though
<mattwj2002> I can't set the resolution above 640x480
<mattwj2002> any ideas?
<mattwj2002> :)
<JewLies> Adolf Hitler - "You Said I Was A Dreamer" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmGqG3grTrg
<leonsant> Hello guys:)
<mattwj2002> hey leonsant
<leonsant> I've just installed ubuntu mate on Raspberry PI 3. I am having that load kernel module error ... I just did a full update and all packages are up to date. Strange is that there seems to be nothing wrong with the system. I had an error message about wlan already existing or something like that but everything seems fine when I do a startx.
<edve> Sup man
<TheMariuz> leonsant, i think raspberry needs rasbian
<edve> Pastebin the /var/log
<TheMariuz> leonsant, a distro spec for the raspberry
<edve> No. Ubuntu mate supports it
<TheMariuz> humm k
<mattwj2002> he is right
<mattwj2002> that is how I found out about ubuntu mate actually
<edve> Yeah it is running super flawlessly
<TheMariuz> not for everyone obiously
<TheMariuz> if the rasberry go for a 2-4gb ram and faster processor in next release im getting one for my camper
<mattwj2002> TheMariuz: for what purpose?
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> what would you use it for in a camper?
<TheMariuz> as a general use computer for watching netflix etc
<mattwj2002> got ya
<TheMariuz> its solar in it
<TheMariuz> freecamp camper
<mattwj2002> I don't know if you could do netflix on a rpi
<TheMariuz> so a low power computer glued to the back of the tv would be nice
<TheMariuz> not current models i think.. future though
<TheMariuz> i use phone or my surface pro in it
<TheMariuz> 22" led tv with a chromecast
<TheMariuz> and wireless net
<mattwj2002> neat
<TheMariuz> indeed
<TheMariuz> gas heating for hotwater is getting installed now too
<TheMariuz> which means i can park anywhere, have 3 powersources (gas solar or regular grid), hotwater, shower, cook, tv and inet
<TheMariuz> however i dont have a computer perm installed in it yet
<TheMariuz> surface pro works but a even lower wattage raspberry would be perfect
<leonsant> Unfortunately I will have to drop my connection ..- but just to share with you guys ... I managed to video stream from a VLC running on a windows PC via HTTP and I was quite impressed with the performance.
<leonsant> I also have a chromecast and I only have good results when I share a chrome browser tab.
<TheMariuz> chromecast is brilliant
<edve> I would recommand another soft for streaming on the PI though
<leonsant> Sharing the whole screen doesn't work very well to me. I cannot get a good performance with that unless I decrease the resolution.
<edve> Kodi (xbmc)
<leonsant> Have any of you guys tried to compile Acestream on Ubuntu mate ? :)
<leonsant> I would like to try that :)
<TheMariuz> edve, im waiting with a raspberry until its actually a descent performing regular computer
<TheMariuz> i see no need... my mobile phone works fine with the chromecast
<mattwj2002> rpi is a descent for $35
<mattwj2002> :)
<leonsant> Sorry, guys ... need to go. I'll try to check on the logs later ...
<TheMariuz> its $35 i dont need to pay hwen i have an android phone
<leonsant> Thanks for the replies
<edve> Right on man
<leonsant> :)
<mattwj2002> bye leonsant
<edve> Well the PI can do multipls things the phone cant
<TheMariuz> key things here are streaming online services like youtube and netflix
<TheMariuz> surfing maybe and chatting but thats secondary
<edve> Each of them have their pros &cons
<TheMariuz> phones such for the latter which is why i sometimes use the surface pro
<TheMariuz> suck
<TheMariuz> however it would be nice to be able to just leave it here
<edve> which version of the surface pro you have
<TheMariuz> 3
<edve> which CPU ?
<TheMariuz> i5
<TheMariuz> i think its 2 years old now
<edve> That's the one I was supposed to get , but I wanted to wait for the next gen
<edve> Yeah , it's probably one of the best series they made so far
<TheMariuz> its nice, i cant see why id pick pro 4
<TheMariuz> one thats fanless would be even nicer
<TheMariuz> other than that, im happy with this one
<edve> Yeah that's a nice hardware that you have there.
<edve> Only con is that it is locked to Win OS right ?
<TheMariuz> only in theory
<TheMariuz> you can disable .. whats it called again
<TheMariuz> UEFI
<edve> UEFI
<edve> yeah
<edve> that's dope https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRH-c2_kDA4
<edve> it looks pretty decent
<TheMariuz> they do run ubuntu on this but i havent bothered, for now i run mint on the desktop, win on this
<TheMariuz> its sort of designed for windows
<TheMariuz> you see he has keyboard issues
<TheMariuz> it uses a magnetic keyboard that i take on/off all the time
<edve> Yeah , maybe there is a fix for that though, it's a long timed video
<TheMariuz> desktop is fine for linux but ive dropped it on this
<TheMariuz> well you should look into a surface pro 3 ... you might do a good deal on it now
<TheMariuz> i paid around $1000 when i bought it a couple of years ago
<edve> Yeah well im more used with a laptop anyhow. I had a little tablet and unfortunatly it wasnt enough
<TheMariuz> this is a laptop wrapped into a tablet
<TheMariuz> same screensize etc as a descent tablet... i find it more comfy to use
<TheMariuz> i ment ofcourse laptop
<TheMariuz> tablets <3
<TheMariuz> i use it in bed too, cant beat a tablet there
<edve> Yeah i have to admit , but i'm more on my cellphone if the space is restraint :p
<angeldeathx> hi
<sacha> hello
<alexrb1000> l ubuntu
<alexrb1000> how do i uninstll ubuntu
<g1ng3k1k3l> test
<matze_> Servus Gemeinde jemand aus DE ???
<matze_> Bin neu hier -:)
<zhouyu_> hello
<ubuntu-mate> bonjour, nouveau ici, doit on enregistrer un pseudo et comment ?
<ubuntu-mate> Trying to upgrade from an older Ubuntu to the 16.04 release, the lack of place on my PC then the slowlyness or locking of the upgrade make me stop the process in the night (02h30)!?  ...  Without knowing the state of the upgrade, When I try to start, I have no more access to the graphical user interface !?  Could someone help me to resynchronize ?
<ubuntu-mate> Hello, Following my french request above, "as a newone here, should I record some pseudo ," ... to follow our related question-answers ?
<Electricboy207> hey
<Electricboy207> anyone here?
<Electricboy207> im installing mate rn
<masnell> And they quit as I am about to respond...
<masnell> @ubuntu-mate: give me 5min. Checking a guide to confirm it's relevance to your situation
<masnell> @ubuntu-mate you can try starting the upgrade again from the terminal with >sudo do-release-upgrade
<masnell> There is a lot of info in the following post about fixing missing packages and other issues that could be useful ; https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-update-guide/629
<masnell> After the half way mark there is a section “Broken Upgrade or Installation"
<masnell> If you get specific error messages from the  do-release-upgrade or the apt-get commands, report them back here and ppl who see and hv specific knowledge will try to help - just be patient as many ppl check in randomly to help when they can
<masnell> It's past midnight for me, so I will disappear at some stage
<ubuntu-mate> Hello Masnell, what should I prefer, as I update from 14.04 to 16.04 ( not sure Mate ? ) :
<ubuntu-mate> < 1 > from the terminal with >sudo do-release-upgrade
<ubuntu-mate> < 2 > else ... sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntu-mate> < 2+ > followed by :  sudo apt-get install -f
<ubuntu-mate> Hello  Masnell, I forget previously ...  Thank you very much for your help ... from Paris
<ubuntu-mate> Hello, I will come back soon, just after trying to finish my install, if someone thinks to some new advice ?  Regards
<cristian_> hello
<cristian_> there is someone that can help me with a problem in ubuntumate, whem a try to reproduce a video or just music is farter that usual
<laurange> Hi
<laurange> I successfully installed mate on a HP stream 14 with AMD chip; only the Blutooth is missing
<ubuntu-mate> Hello, Is there someone that could help me to reconnect to my previous NickName ubuntu-mate session ?
<ubuntu-mate> I have failed again with my upgrade from Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04.
<ubuntu-mate> I have tried to follow "Broken Upgrade or Installation:" from "https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-update-guide/629"
<ubuntu-mate> But I stopped it, unknowing if It was risking or not to delete my previous home directories !?
<mate|5885> hi
<ubuntu-mate> And I start unsuccessfully with sudo do-release-upgrade ...  adviced initially here
<ubuntu-mate> Could you advice me if I could start again with "sudo dpkg --configure -a" unriskly ?
<ubuntu-mate> for my home directories ...
<leo__> hi?
<net> yo
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-13
<mate|23479> Hi, quick question I think, I need to know how to configure a keybinding for all windows across all workspaces. On the Cinnamon Desktop its ctrl+alt+up. Thanks
<mate|23479> I've looked in the keyboard shortcuts menu, it may be something I have to write a script for
<mate|23479> compiz crashes on me otherwise I would use it to get the functionally
<mate|46517> Hi! Is someone out there able to assist with the usage of VNC Cloud Connect and implementing the possibility to start vnc server before login?
<daniel-toth> hi
<julinho> ooi
<julinho> alguem
<mate|84619> I have a problem on my Ubuntu MATE 17.10 install. I'm trying to install the PPA version of brisk menu, but it keeps installing the version that's in the rpos
<mate|84619> anyone know how to fix that? I'd appreciate it
<Lengsdorfer> You did apt update after adding the ppa?
<heymate> hi there
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-14
<nbros652> I am running ubuntu-mate on a raspberry pi. Upon installation, I created a second user. For whatever reason, the screensaver does not work in the second user account. It works just fine in the account that was set up during installation. The second user is set up as an administrator. Any thoughts?
<patrick__> help
<patrick__> i installed this s on my pi because screen would not rotate, screen still breaking my neck sideways, is there any os i can run
<patrick__> Found My answer , Thanks :-)
<nbros652> @patrick did you manage using the config.txt file?
<patrick__> yes
<nbros652> I think that's pretty much where you would want to go using any OS on the RPi
<patrick__> gui for too many years has spoiled me, shut my brain right off eh.
<aniruddh> buntu mate?
<aniruddh> Is there a docker image available for ubuntu mate?
<aniruddh> I mean Docker package
<aniruddh> I want to install docker on mate
<alkisg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/docker
<alkisg> All ubuntu flavors share the same repositories
<alkisg> So all programs are common
<aniruddh> I am on mate 1.12.1
<aniruddh> which package to choose?
<alkisg> sudo apt install docker
<alkisg> It's chosen automatically
<alkisg> Or install it from synaptic
<alkisg> !synaptic
<ubottu> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<CrazyTux> hello, can ubuntu mate 16.04 be upgraded to 17.10?
<alkisg> CrazyTux: 16.04 goes to 16.10, then 17.04, then 17.10
<alkisg> Or, 16.04 can go directly to 18.04 when it's released
<CrazyTux> ok
<santo> ciao
<CrazyTux> btw, the update/upgrade policy of ubuntu mate lts is similar to the one followed by mint?
<alkisg> CrazyTux: I haven't used mint, but I think it's using the same update/upgrade as all of debian distros
<jrj_> alkisg: do you have a link to official docs about thise upgrade paths - and how they work
<alkisg> jrj: non lts can upgrade only to its next version. LTS can upgrade to either next version or next LTS.
<alkisg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<alkisg> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<CrazyTux> https://www.howtogeek.com/176495/ubuntu-developers-say-linux-mint-is-insecure-are-they-right/
<CrazyTux> guys, what
<jrj> alkisg: Thanks
<CrazyTux> what's your opinion on that?
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> CrazyTux: it's a known issue that linuxmint has insecure policies, yes
<alkisg> It even doesn't respect the debian policy in packaging, modifying /etc...
<alkisg> No ubuntu developer likes its methods
<CrazyTux> so, linux mint is not advisable?
<alkisg> Indeed
<CrazyTux> from security perspective?
<alkisg> Security and packaging and maintenance
<CrazyTux> ok
<alkisg> And cooperation... lots of reasons
<jrj> CrazyTux: i have been where you are
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> jrj, which other distros are you using now?
<jrj> Question is - Why would you ever choose Mint over Vanilla Ubuntu ?
<alkisg> If implemented properly, it would be an ubuntu "flavor" instead of trying to be a "distro", which it isn't, because it doesn't have its own repositories for everything
<jrj> CrazyTux: at home im a Ubuntu Mate user. At work we use RHEL, but thats on servers
<jrj> alkisg: but what is their "offer" for users
<CrazyTux> jrj, don't know. I have used Mint before. Then I studied its update policy. Now I am using Ubuntu Mate 16.04.3.
<alkisg> jrj: I'm not sure what you mean
<jrj> Since the last couple of years Ubuntu native have been VERY new user friendly
<jrj> You can install Cinnamon on Native Ubuntu
<jrj> Then why use Mint ?
<CrazyTux> I am just a non technical end user. I don't know the implications of Mint's update policy.
<jrj> Not trying to start any flamewar  - i just dont understand their value proporsition
<alkisg> jrj: you're asking me what mint offers? I don't know as I don't use it for all the aformentioned reasons :)
<alkisg> Initially they offered mate and cinnamon
<CrazyTux> I too am not using Mint.
<alkisg> Now they're proper debian packages
<alkisg> So I'm not sure what they're offering now...
<CrazyTux> what is Ubuntu native?
<jrj> CrazyTux: Ubuntu - any flavour
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> how many DEs can one install over Ubuntu, without affecting its performance, stability and without creating any inconsistencies.
<CrazyTux> ?
<jrj> I was on Mint - but changed to Ubuntu when mate came round
<jrj> CrazyTux: technically you can install all of them
<CrazyTux> I have Ubuntu Mate 16.04.3 and have installed lubuntu DE on it.
<CrazyTux> can I install Xubuntu Desktop also?
<jrj> however - i would recommend doing some VM's to test them out - then choose the one you like and go with that
<CrazyTux> btw, how is Opensuse Leap as compared to Ubuntu?
<jrj> Suse - uses RPM as packaging
<CrazyTux> yes. Is it stable and suitable for newbies?
<jrj> CrazyTux: its stable enough for home users - but any distribution choice is a matter of personal taste
<jrj> I recommend choose a few distros - test them out
<CrazyTux> ok
<jrj> You basically have 2 things to choose
<CrazyTux> yes.
<jrj> The distribution you like - based on security_profile, packaging tools, community ect.
<jrj> And then the DE
<CrazyTux> which is the most secure distro?
<jrj> Most of the popular DE's are available on most of the Distroes
<CrazyTux> and which packaging tools are better than others?
<jrj> Also a matter of taste
<jrj> There will be no 'one' correct answer
<CrazyTux> ok
<jrj> Every person you will ask have their own opinion
<jrj> Just remember that most distros have most of the DE's as options, and most distroes let you use the same applications
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> if I install Xubuntu DE or Lubuntu DE on Ubuntu Mate, would it be the same as installing Xubuntu/Lubuntu?
<jrj> Yes
<jrj> basically
<CrazyTux> great.
<CrazyTux> please tell me whether I can install SAP ERP on Ubuntu Mate. I know that it's not supported by SAP. Only RHEL, Oracle Linux and Suse linux are supported.
<CrazyTux> I just want it to work for educational purposes. For a few months.
<jrj> CrazyTux: its not supported, you CAN get it to work, but its just too much work
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> can I somehow install Tally ERP 9 on Ubuntu?
<jrj> CrazyTux: i would recommend setting up VirtualBox, install one of the supported Linux's in them and install SAP on top of that
<CrazyTux> all of the supported distros are rpm based. Will Opensuse, Mageia or CentOS work?
<jrj> Centos will work - as its is just a recompile of RHEL
<CrazyTux> ok
<jrj> Unless the installer specifically ask the OS if its RHEL
<CrazyTux> ok
<jrj> But this is what I do for all stuff i HomeLab
<jrj> I have MQ, WebSphere Application Server, Oracle DB ect ect ect running on Centos
<jrj> All officially supported on RHEL - and i have had no problems
<CrazyTux> wow. great.
<CrazyTux> CentOS is free, I suppose.
<jrj> it ts
<jrj> it is
<CrazyTux> what is the cost of buying and maintaining RHEL?
<CrazyTux> for desktops?
<jrj> Prices are on their site - but you REALLY dont need it for a lab
<jrj> And you really do not want to use RHEL as a desktop
<CrazyTux> ok. I will try CentOS then.
<jrj> Use Centos as a Server OS
<CrazyTux> yes. I have Ubuntu Mate for my laptop.
<jrj> ...not a desktop
<CrazyTux> I use a laptop.
<CrazyTux> I needed to install SAP ERP only for educational purposes?
<CrazyTux> .
<jrj> I recommend - stay with Ubuntu Mate as the main desktop OS. Install VirtualBox with Centos as guest OS for you homelab
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> that's a good suggestion.
<jrj> It works for me
<CrazyTux> I hope I can get SAP ERP working on CentOS.
<CrazyTux> thanks a lot.
<jrj> If its supported on RHEL6 og RHEL7 - just get CENTOS6 or CENTOS7 - and it'll work
<CrazyTux> ok
<jrj> CENTOS6==RHEL6, CENTOS7==RHEL7
<CrazyTux> great.
<CrazyTux> thanks a lot.
<aabdellaoui2> tgt
<aabdellaoui2> gtg
<aabdellaoui2> tg
<aabdellaoui2> tg
<aabdellaoui2> t
<aabdellaoui2> gtg
<aabdellaoui2> fdghgufrhgvhhhggggggg
<aabdellaoui2> gggggggfffffffffffffffffffh
<aabdellaoui2> hhhhhhhhhhhhp
<aabdellaoui2> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhreo6gfytrhg
<TaZeR> hey whats the name of the dock that comes bundled with ubuntu-mate?
<TaZeR> plank?
<ricotz> yes
<schl> thanks
<mate|daniel> Hello, anyone there?
<gogabouga> hello guys, i have a problem and i cannot find any solution on google
<gogabouga> i have 2 screens
<gogabouga> and when i create a folder, the folder appears on secondary screen
<gogabouga> i have to drag an drop it to primary
<gogabouga> also when i save some stuff on desktop, it saves on secondary screen also
<gogabouga> is there any sol about that?
<Sum1lson18> gogabouga: You have screens mirrored or extended setting?
<gogabouga> extended ofc
<gogabouga> the secondary is hdmi and primary is vga
<Sum1lson18> gogabouga: right click desktop and select 'Arrange desktop icons'
<gogabouga> w8 to try this
<gogabouga> i dont have that option
<Sum1lson18> Do you have the 'keep aligned' checked?
<gogabouga> yes
<Sum1lson18> Do you have 'organize desktop by name'?
<gogabouga> if i check this all my stuff moved on secondary screen
<Sum1lson18> gogabouga: Can you swap primary/secondary options or swap cables?
<gogabouga> i cannot swap cables cause they are different, one hdmi and one vga, if i swap options i dont have primary the vga (bigger screen)
<gogabouga> i will not have*
<Sum1lson18> gogabouga: Can you physically move the monitors?
<gogabouga> i need as primary the vga screen cause its bigger, ofc i could do this but there is no space right on the desk ;p
<Sum1lson18> gogabouga: Primary is your left screen I guess?
<gogabouga> no right screen
<Sum1lson18> gogabouga: Left screen is secondary and is where the icons sit?
<gogabouga> yeah if i drag an drop them
<gogabouga> no no
<gogabouga> w8
<gogabouga> wait
<gogabouga> left screen is primary , where th icons sit
<gogabouga> but if i create new folder appeas on right(secondary screen)
<Sum1lson18> In Screen Display setting drag the screen images to the same as the physical locations?
<gogabouga> they appears exactly as physical location
<gogabouga> can you please tell me a good search keywords?
<gogabouga> because i have bad english
<Sum1lson18> With 'kkep aligned' checked it should keep all the icons aligned, even with new ones added?
<Sum1lson18> keep*
<gogabouga> yes but the new icons on seconday screen
<gogabouga> if i dont drag n drop them to primary
<gogabouga> this is weird isn't it?
<Sum1lson18> Just having a search for similar issues
<y0sh> Sum1lson18: i also have this issue with pri being on HDMI and sec DVI
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-15
<adam5isalive> Hey gents
<arturs> artiiiii
<arturs> nav
<ubmt> why my ubuntu-mate can't update the new version firefox quantum?
<diogenes_> ubmt, maybe because it's not officially released yet?
<sixwheeledbeast> quantum is only the engine it's not a version as such. v57 should have been released but maybe not in the repos yet.
<M1K4> When do ubuntu mate 17.10 get firefox 57 ?
<M1K4> Or do i have to install a new ppa ?
<ali1234> M1K4: there is a PPA if you want nightly
<ali1234> but you probably don't
<ali1234> !info firefox artful
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 56.0+build6-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 43612 kB, installed size 166642 kB
<M1K4> ali1234: i wana try the new 57
<ali1234> well nightly PPA gets you 58 now
<ali1234> 57 will come to the repos soon i think
<M1K4> Yes, but 58 is dayly so not stable
<M1K4> So i have to wait
<ali1234> seems like it
<M1K4> i wil look again in the weekend
<M1K4> thx anyway
<swift110> hey all
<adam5isalive> Hey folks
<adam5isalive> Hows the 4k scaling in the latest release? Anyone know?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-16
<rel> Does anyone know how to clear the Terminal history in Ubuntu mate?
<rel> Besides history -c
<rel> Like clear everything?
<Sum1lson18> rel: ~/.bash_history   is the file
<rel> You can't rm that shizzle though.
<rel> How do I just clear it? Use Nano I guess?
<Sum1lson18> rel: edit with any test editor
<Sum1lson18> text*
<media_> ok
<media_> hello
<media> is
<TaZeR> greetings my friend
<Menzador> flexiondotorg: I genuinely miss Yuyo... what happened to it?
<flexiondotorg> Menzador: It wasn't maintained.
<Menzador> *sigh* :(
<Menzador> RIP Yuyo, you'll be missed
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-17
<matenewb> hey guys. is there a way to disable that little window that comes up in the middle when you switch workspaces
<mate|378> hi all
<ubmt> hello boys and girls
<diogenes_> hello boy or girl
<eikin> Hi to everyone. 'I'm a newbee to Ubuntu-Mate.
<diogenes_> new bee? good not a new wasp
<eikin> I'm facing some issue and have some question maybe some  of you guys can help
<eikin> Yesterday I bought a HP LaserjetPro MFP M281fdw and I can't scan with it
<diogenes_> what about printing?
<eikin> Printing is ok
<diogenes_> ok run  in terminal: sudo apt install sane xsane
<eikin> it's installing some packages.
<eikin> by the way the install / remove is also not working when I click on it
<diogenes_> let it install
<eikin> ok. terminal has finished.
<diogenes_> ok in the same terminal run: sudo apt install hannah-foo2zjs
<eikin> ok. done
<diogenes_> btw how is it connected? via USB, LAN, WiFi?
<eikin> usb
<diogenes_> ok run: sudo apt install libusb-0.1
<eikin> is it possible to change that later if Ineed
<eikin> ok. done
<diogenes_> ok try to remove the usb cable and plug it back
<eikin> done
<diogenes_> try scanning
<eikin> it says " no scanner found"
<diogenes_> how do you try scanning?
<eikin> wnet to the scanner button in mate and click on it. Program opens but after a short time it says "No scanner found"
<diogenes_> ok close that program, go back to terminal and run: gksu xsane
<diogenes_> enter your passwors, click on "continue at your own risk"
<eikin> ok.
<diogenes_> what is the result?
<eikin> nothing found
<diogenes_> ok run in terminal: sane-find-scanner
<diogenes_> you gonna see a lot of text in terminal, you copy all that text
<diogenes_> after that you go here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<diogenes_> there you paste all the text and share the link here
<diogenes_> eikin, I have little time, 9.15s only
<eikin> https://thepasteb.in/p/KOh8W9z87GAuJ
<eikin> how can I contact you again
<diogenes_> wait
<diogenes_> run in terminal: sudo /usr/bin/scanimage -L
<diogenes_> paste here only the first like that you get
<diogenes_> not the entire text
<diogenes_> first line*
<eikin> No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,
<diogenes_> ok evrything's clear, write here the name and model of your scanner
<eikin> It's a multi device HP Color Laserjet Pro MFP M281fdw
<diogenes_> ok
<eikin> any advice that install/remove button not working
<diogenes_> what install/remove button?
<eikin> for softwre in mate
<eikin> when I click on it nothing happens
<diogenes_> if you want to install software, run in terminal: sudo apt install synaptic
<eikin> ok. Thanks. Install working again.
<diogenes_> ok the last thing you have to try is run: sudo apt install hplip hplip-gui
<diogenes_> after it finishes installation, go to menu and search for hplip program, try to see if you can scan with the help of that program
<diogenes_> I have to go now, if you fail, then you may come back here in an hour and maybe we could do something, though not sure
<eikin> thanks a alot
<diogenes_> yw
<mate|49156> .
<impressora> hi
<impressora> someone can help me ?
<impressora> to share my printer to windows, i have to install samba ?
<DarkPsydeLord> well samba is installed by default on ubuntu mate
<Lengsdorfer> the samba server is not installed to mate by default. (ubuntu) i don't think that this is different at mint.
<alelinux> hola
<DarkPsydeLord> hola
<JerryT> Mate uses Cinnamon by default correct?
<Sum1lson18> JerryT: Mate and Cinnamon are two different desktop environments
<JerryT> Ok, so Mate uses Gnome2 then?
<Lengsdorfer> Mate is a fork of gnome
<Sum1lson18> JerryT: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MATE_(software)
<Lengsdorfer> more precise: a fork of gnome2
<JerryT> Hrmm
<JerryT> Did they drop lockdown_panel_config?
<alkisg> JerryT:  $ gsettings list-recursively  | grep lock | grep panel
<alkisg> org.mate.panel locked-down false
<JerryT> Thank you
<mate|51174> Hi, I'm wondering what the intended behavior of e.g. "Move window to north-west (top-left) corner" is? In regular ubuntu it resizes as well as moves, on my mate desktop it only moves the window?
<JerryT> alkisg, what if it has no effect?
<alkisg> JerryT: it has effect for me
<alkisg> Did you set it to true?
<alkisg> gsettings set org.mate.panel locked-down true
<JerryT> alkisg, yes.  Restarted mate-panel too
<alkisg> JerryT: I'm using the redmond mate-panel layout, and when i alt+right click on some item, I can remove it
<alkisg> If I set it to true, I can't remove it
<alkisg> I cannot drag the panel around either
<alkisg> No restarting is needed
<alkisg> Of course, you need to modify the setting of the current user, not e.g. of the root user by running the command with sudo...
<JerryT> Oh
<JerryT> How do you do it globally?
<alkisg> Global gsettings are documented in the gnome wiki
<alkisg> They go to /etc
<JerryT> Ok, I'll check it out
<JerryT> Thanks.
<alkisg> Google for "mandatory gsettings"
<anonymous180> salut
<lystra> hi
<lystra> i have a question about ubuntu mate
<lystra> what are some (significant) differences between Ubuntu MATE 17.10 and 16.04 LTS?
<Mikelevel> lts has support 5 years
<lystra> ok cool thanks :), I'm about to install 17.10, just want to know if I'll be missing out on something that 16.04 doesn't offer
<lystra13> thanks again, Mike
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-18
<AndrzejL> Hey guys and girls
<AndrzejL> First of all - I wanted to congratulate on a GREAT looking and behaving distro...
<AndrzejL> I usually despise ewbunty but... Mate does NOT suck
<AndrzejL> Can somebody tell me how to enable autologin? I've found some outdated info about it but nothing relevant
<fail2pirate> Hello guys
<fail2pirate> does anyone talk in here
<m4t> no
<AndrzejL> heh fail2pirate...
<AndrzejL> ;)
<AndrzejL> ok need to reconfigure some options bbiaw
<AndrzejL> Now... Autojoin / window position sorted... ;)
<ItsMeLenny> i have installed mate ontop of ubuntu 17.10, and the wacom settings were there under unity, but i can no longer get to them under mate, does anybody else have this problem in mate itself?
<ItsMeLenny> or can anyone check if they have a wacom config if they are running 17.10
<diogenes_> run: ls /usr/bin | grep wac
<ItsMeLenny> diogenes_, libwacom-list-local-devices, xsetwacom
<ItsMeLenny> but neither for those are a gui thing
<diogenes_> then look in synaptc
<ItsMeLenny> i did, theres no program
<ItsMeLenny> but ubuntu has one and it was there and worked when running in unity
<ItsMeLenny> and ubuntu mate other versions have them
<ItsMeLenny> are you on mate 17.10?
<diogenes_> nope
<ItsMeLenny> which version are you on and is there a wacom thing in the settings?
<diogenes_> I'm not on mate
<ItsMeLenny> lol
<diogenes_> are you the guy from don't call me lenny?
<manuelquaranta> hi
<AndrzejL> manuelquaranta: afternoon
<AndrzejL> Question. Smtube - each time I open it I get the About this release pop up. I am on 17.10. System fully upgraded few hours ago.
<AndrzejL> How do I get rid of it?
<alamin> hlw...
<alamin> can't update apt .... help me
<Akuli> share errors with e.g. dpaste.com
<alamin> ok..
<Akuli> lol
<fandango_> 021321kòlkòl
<fandango_> .,-.,,
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-19
<WE4SEL-Byron> if anyone could, I need some help with sound. very new user, admittedly pretty clueless.
<WE4SEL-Byron> not getting sound from (eg) youtube to speakers
<WE4SEL-Byron> found the problem. wetware issue. loose nut on the keyboard. some dumbass didn't plug the fking speakers back in
<Fuzzy> hey guys, i don't know if this is even the place to ask, but my VLC player just shows a black screen when playing a video
<Fuzzy> sup with that?
<diogenes_> Fuzzy, did you install the codecs?
<Fuzzy> no i just installed mate
<Fuzzy> it has a vlc player installed by default
<Fuzzy> tried mkv files and avi files but both dont do the video track
<Fuzzy> audio works tho
<diogenes_> run in terminal: sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Fuzzy> installing
<Fuzzy> do i need a reboot?
<Fuzzy> because it didnt work
<diogenes_> try now
<Fuzzy> this is weird, ill try a reboot just to be sure
<Fuzzy> brb
<diogenes_> ok
<Fuzzy_> well that didnt work.. still black screen
<diogenes_> ok try installing this: sudo apt install mplayer mpv smplayer ffmpeg
<Fuzzy> well that did the trick for the mpv player
<Fuzzy> i guess ill use that!
<diogenes_> try smplayer
<diogenes_> you can use smplayer with either mplayer or mpv backend
<Fuzzy> sm worked too
<diogenes_> good
<Fuzzy>  thanks man, you really helped me out
<diogenes_> yw
<techeone> hello
<shabrina> hello
<shabrina> yes
<techeone> frenche
<techeone> tg
<techeone> il ou le PDG
<techeone> salut a tous
<techeone> qui et français
<Cof> nickserv identify p4p4l3gu4$
<sixwheeledbeast> oops..
<scootergrisen> Can anyone in here change things on transifex? Like remove languages?
